# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Más de mil personas se movilizaron en distrito de Barranco por el Día Mundial de la Tierra

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, abr. 21 (ANDINA).-* Más de mil personas - entre niños, jóvenes, docentes, autoridades y padres de familia - se movilizaron hoy por el distrito de Barranco, en el marco de las celebraciones por el Día Mundial de la Tierra.    _Niños marchan en campaña de sensibilización_ _sobre el deterioro ambiental en el distrito de Barranco_   
Las delegaciones de estudiantes y docentes de las instituciones educativas pertenecientes a San Borja, Surco, Surquillo, San Luis, Miraflores, Barranco y Chorrillos, coreaban cánticos expresando su preocupación e invocación para preservar la tierra y evitar su colapso como consecuencia de la acción de los seres humanos. 
Luego del recorrido, las delegaciones se congregaron en la plaza de armas de Barranco donde se presentaron expresiones artísticas y culturales. 
El viceministro de Gestión Pedagógica del Ministerio de Educación, Idel Vexler Talledo, señalo que “estas son expresiones alentadoras de la comunidad educativa que junto a diversas instituciones y organizaciones públicas y privadas promueven la cultura y ciudadanía ambiental”.  
Exhortó a actuar para detener el deterioro ambiental, y enfatizó que la responsabilidad es de todos. El Día Mundial de la Tierra que se celebra el 22 de abril de todos los años.  
Así como esta movilización, las instancias de gestión educativa vienen realizando acciones para fortalecer la educación ambiental para elevar la cultura y conciencia ambienta, señaló. 
Esta actividad se enmarca también dentro del primer simulacro nacional de sismo 2009 que se realizará mañana en más de 90 mil instituciones educativas públicas y privadas del Perú.  *Foto: ANDINA/Carlos Lezama*Temas similares: ¿Problemas con plagas de aves en tus campos, tus almacenes o en tu distrito? Artículo: Colegios e instituciones de Barranco participarán en pasacalle por Día del Medio Ambiente Capacitan a productores en manejo de uva de mesa fina en distrito arequipeño de La Joya Formalizan a primera asociación de recicladores de distrito tumbesino de La Cruz Bajas temperaturas afectan 30 % del ganado alpaquero de distrito arequipeño

----------

